# Peruvian mantid nymph



## padkison (Feb 3, 2007)

Peruvian mantid nymph

Just noticed the wing buds - does this mean penultimate?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 5, 2007)

Perry, it does look like penultimate with visible wingbud, but it looks very small for a subadult. Obviously yours have been growing faster than mine. I am new to this species too and have yet to see wingbud on my breeding culture so can't tell you for sure.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 5, 2007)

The wingpads and the last segment on the abdomen makes me think it is a male, in which case it has 2 moults left until adult. The wingpads do not overlap enough for a subadult male.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## padkison (Feb 5, 2007)

I find they are timid eaters. Only recently have they been willing to take bluebottle flies.

The other feeders I have are B. lateralis nymphs which will not move around much after first few minutes of transfer to the mantis enclosure. I find I need to tip the container on its side and shake things up a bit occasionally to get the B. lats moving.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 5, 2007)

> I find they are timid eaters. Only recently have they been willing to take bluebottle flies.


i have L4/L5's that take bluebottles. i was surprised. i only tried it because i'm low on FFs.


----------



## padkison (Feb 23, 2007)

Apparently the wingbuds show up prior to penultimate. I'm pretty sure this peruvian is penultimate (and male). Note wingbud size increase. Also, the antenna became fat at the base, tapering toward the end. Don't know if you can tell that from this picture.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes i have one molted into subadult yesterday as well. The wingbud is very apparent!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I have been waiting for this genus for many years, so I'm glad it has finally become available (thanks Christian :wink: ) !

I have a feeling it will stick around for a while too; Yen seems to be doing okay with them and I have approx 40 subadults and some adults.

Fingers crossed :wink:

Here is an adult female that matured on 12th Feb......


----------



## padkison (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice pictures of a nice looking mantis. Looking forward to getting some adults here.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 24, 2007)

> Nice pictures of a nice looking mantis. Looking forward to getting some adults here.


Cheers ! They are a great species and seem very easy to rear. Good luck with yours !

See if you can get some green ones out by playing with humidity !

Rob.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 24, 2007)

how big do they get as adults? for some reason, i assumed they were around 3". i looked at some of mine today, and i see a few with wingbuds already and they're only around 1".


----------

